# Iran Inaugurates Nation's First Lithium Battery Plant



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Iran's new plant will have an annual production capacity of 2.5 million ampere-hours (Ah), producing flat and cylindrical cells for both civilian and military markets.

More...


----------

